# It might be sloppy but its art to me.



## micah (Jul 11, 2008)

I have been cutting like a mad man. There a house being built along the highway i live by that has about 48 or more 10 - 24 inch thick by 20 - 33 feet long trees. All limbed and stacked up nicely. Its mostly maple and some others im not sure of. I did find some nice oak and 1, 28 foot by 11 in locust tree.

The first picture is of where i have been stacking it as i bring it home. I only have a small dodge dakota so i cut to trees to 4 foot lengths so i can make multiple quick trips.







The second picture is 26 18 inch rounds that are about to be split (by hand).
I have a very small wood area so I can only split a few at atime before i have to cut more.






And finally picture 3. My wood split and stacked "wood art" as i tell my wife. She says that i need to stop being so obsessed over wood. So i tell her ill stop when she stops whining about being cold in the winter. 

Anybody wager a guess at how much i have. Is there a general rule of thumb for how much log lenth wood will give you a cord of split?


----------



## willisl64 (Jul 12, 2008)

Not quite, I don't think... Figure around 85 to 90 cubic feet of solid unsplit unstacked wood to a cord.  The rest of the 128 cubic feet in a split stacked cord is air.  So in log form, take length*pi*radius^2 to find cubic feet in a log.  Example with 1.5 ft round 12 foot long log is:  12*3.1459*.75^2 = 21.23 cubic feet...so a little over four logs that size should give you about a cord of split stacked wood.  Knew that Math degree would come in handy some day...


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 12, 2008)

Micah your priority is to get as much of those free logs as possible...but yeah nice pile you have there.

ps not sloppy to me.


----------



## burntime (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats not sloppy at all, I was tossing wood all in a pile when I finally started stacking.  Looks much nicer and takes up much less space stacked.  My pile is like 30 x 16 and a couple of feet high!  Now I feel I MUST clean it up.


----------



## Carl (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice find. As long as they said you could have them I would get all of them if I could. The split wood looks nice and I know was a lot of work to get to that point.


----------



## fossil (Jul 13, 2008)

I finally stumbled across the answer as to who it was that built the most magnificent stack of firewood I've ever seen:

http://www.alastairheseltine.com/

Rick


----------



## micah (Jul 14, 2008)

Yay!! Just got another 35-40 logs. Now if only I could split as fast as i cut them. Hopefully my income tax check gets here soon so I can go buy a splitter.

Fossil thanks for that link. I love that curly table.


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Jul 14, 2008)

Micah:
You are doing GREAT !- Get all you can, you won't regret it- and neither will the 'warm mrs' this winter.
Guess she didn't know about 'the obssession'- o'well, too late now.  :ahhh:


----------



## Jags (Jul 14, 2008)

Micah - nothing sloppy about that at all.  I think I smell a little hickory in that pile.  Good work, but what the heck are you doing here?  GET BACK OUT AND GET'ER DONE.  Really, hoard it.  Its NEVER enough.  Oh, you should have told the Mrs. to check out this site first.  She would have seen that wood it truly and obsession with us wood fuel folks. %-P


----------



## micah (Jul 15, 2008)

Over the last few days before we go to bed, the wife and i browse the show your wood thread. I think she feels better know that there are worse cases out there than mine?! She loves that fallen tree wood pile. Just finished up bringing the rest home today. Another 16 logs!

Jags where do you see hickory? I thought i hit the jack pot when i found the locust. From what i can tell, and believe me i'm NO expert. I thought it was mostly maple and some cherry.


----------



## Jags (Jul 15, 2008)

Micah said:
			
		

> Jags where do you see hickory? I thought i hit the jack pot when i found the locust. From what i can tell, and believe me i'm NO expert. I thought it was mostly maple and some cherry.



Yep, I bet the smooth bark stuff I was thinking was hickory is actually cherry.  I'm not very good at ID's of trees either (as you can tell).


----------

